# Skipooter's Serengeti Safari



## FaeryBee

*Serengeti Safari

​*


----------



## Birding

The little budgies are so cute piled up in that Jeep! I hope they have their cameras handy


----------



## Jedikeet

_(The sound of African tribal drums and chants of the indigenous natives)_

"Hey Skip, its so nice to finally go on a real African safari but why did we get this vehicle with no roof?" - Scooter voicing another one of his usual concerns

"Oh will you just relax, Scooter. Geez, are you a chicken or a budgie? We just survived Jurassic Park and now you're afraid of being in open air around a few animals who probably don't even regard us as sizable enough for horderves because we're so tiny. Besides, I also brought my T-Rex tranq pistol leftover from the park so just take a chill pill and enjoy the ride!" - Capt. Skipperoo, ever the fearless leader of the pack.

You know, this post brings back childhood memories when a kind neighbor use to take his grandkids and I several times to a place called Lion Country Safari, which was a drive through Safari and petting zoo that was lots of fun! Unfortunately the one in Southern CA closed down during the mid-1980s but I just noticed that there's another one in FL that is still around, www.lioncountrysafari.com.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a fun looking safari! Looks like it's the usual two dragging their _compadres_ along for the ride in their pint-sized jeep. 
They all look so darling in their little Safari hats. 
Those lions look awfully hungry, but I'm sure the Agents and the Sunshine Boys can handle them! 
Another great adventure from Skipooter and Spunny (Sunky?)


----------



## Jonah

Oh sweet....all the boys together, and what an adventure !!! I have never wanted to be a budgie on "Team Skipooter" more than I want to be right now...


----------



## Didoushkaya

I hope they stop before they run that rhino flat!


----------



## aluz

I love this one and I'm glad Sunny and Sparky have joined the safari! 
Now I have Toto's song "Africa" playing in my head!  _"Hurry boy, it's waiting there for you..."_:music:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Cool a safari outing.. What fun. It is great to see that Sunny and Sparky are joining in the fun with Skipper and Scooter.. I hope they don't get a flat tire or that Rhino will give them a bit of a dint in there Tilly.... I also love there hats to... Glad to see that they are enjoying there sight seeing...


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Birding said:



The little budgies are so cute piled up in that Jeep! I hope they have their cameras handy 

Click to expand...

 Thank goodness they had DSLs instead of the old fashioned cameras with film. Otherwise we'd have been completely broke trying to get all their pictures developed! 



Jedikeet said:



(The sound of African tribal drums and chants of the indigenous natives)

"Hey Skip, its so nice to finally go on a real African safari but why did we get this vehicle with no roof?" - Scooter voicing another one of his usual concerns

"Oh will you just relax, Scooter. Geez, are you a chicken or a budgie? We just survived Jurassic Park and now you're afraid of being in open air around a few animals who probably don't even regard us as sizable enough for horderves because we're so tiny. Besides, I also brought my T-Rex tranq pistol leftover from the park so just take a chill pill and enjoy the ride!" - Capt. Skipperoo, ever the fearless leader of the pack.

Click to expand...

Sunny said he wanted to ride a zebra and Scooter spent time hypothesizing whether a rhino-saurus is a decendent of a Centrosaurus. :laugh:



StarlingWings said:



What a fun looking safari! 
Another great adventure from Skipooter and Spunny (Sunky?) 

Click to expand...

 Sunny and Sparky were quite adament that Skipper and Scooter weren't going on a Safari unless they could go along. When those two make up their mind they want to be included.... well, you see the result. 



Jonah said:



Oh sweet....all the boys together, and what an adventure !!! I have never wanted to be a budgie on "Team Skipooter" more than I want to be right now...

Click to expand...

 The boys would have enjoyed your company, Randy but probably would have made you drive so they could take even MORE pictures.



Didoushkaya said:



I hope they stop before they run that rhino flat!

Click to expand...

 I'm afraid the rhino would win that battle! 



aluz said:



I love this one and I'm glad Sunny and Sparky have joined the safari! 
Now I have Toto's song "Africa" playing in my head!  "Hurry boy, it's waiting there for you...":music:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana -- Sunny and Sparky said they've been left out far too often for their liking. 



LynandIndigo said:



Cool a safari outing.. What fun. Glad to see that they are enjoying there sight seeing...

Click to expand...

 The boys do all the cool stuff, Lyn and tell me all about it when they get back home.*


----------



## jrook

Oh, my girls love seeing all those handsome guys in the jeep. I don't even think they saw the rhino!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jrook said:



Oh, my girls love seeing all those handsome guys in the jeep. I don't even think they saw the rhino!

Click to expand...

Who didn't see the rhino -- your girls or my boys in the jeep? *


----------



## jrook

My silly girls didn't see the rhino or possible danger to the boys as they were so busy swooning over the guys in the jeep!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jrook said:



My silly girls didn't see the rhino or possible danger to the boys as they were so busy swooning over the guys in the jeep!! :laughing::laughing:

Click to expand...

Whew! That's a relief. I thought maybe you meant Skipper'd got sand in his eyes and was going to run right into it. 

Glad I made you laugh!! :laughing:*


----------



## Budget baby

I know this is weird but ....... Am I the only one who sees four little eggs sitting in that Jeep?? 
They look so cute with their Safari hats they remind me of little eggs in egg cups . :laughing::question:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Pretty boy said:



I know this is weird but ....... Am I the only one who sees four little eggs sitting in that Jeep?? 
They look so cute with their Safari hats they remind me of little eggs in egg cups . :laughing::question:

Click to expand...

Ummmm, I'm not sure these adventurous lads would appreciate being referred to as "little eggs"! 

These four think of themselves as Big Bad Budgie Boys who aren't afraid of much of anything!

I don't think I'd better let them see your post, Cathy. *


----------



## RavensGryf

Those boys are so cute in the car with their little hats on haha! I love it! What will they be up to next?!

Nick, funny post ... I do remember Lion Country Safari too! How funny. Around that time, do you remember Japanese Village and Deer Park in Buena Park?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Julie,

I'm not sure about the boys' adventures.

Unless there is something that suddenly inspires them, I think they've already done just about everything imaginable at this point in time. At least everything I can think of anyway!*


----------



## nuxi

That's so cute! I hope they aren't afraid of all those big animals!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


nuxi said:



That's so cute! I hope they aren't afraid of all those big animals!

Click to expand...

Gaby, sometimes I think these boys are too brave for their own good! :wow:*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

I hope Sunny and Sparky aren't back seat drivers or they may end up being left in the jungle. It's nice to see them going along for the jaunt with their brothers. They all look so adorable in their hats.


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> *Julie,
> 
> I'm not sure about the boys' adventures.
> 
> Unless there is something that suddenly inspires them, I think they've already done just about everything imaginable at this point in time. At least everything I can think of anyway!*


Have they done skydiving? Scuba, Water skiing, Zip lining, Laying out to sunbathe? Martial Arts? Extreme skateboarding? How about Olympic events like diving, sprinting, roller derby, (I was thinking weightlifting but it might be too hard without arms LOL), idk haha


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Julie :hug:

I've started a new thread which lists all the boys' past adventures as well as links to them in case anyone wants to revisit any of them. 

Here's the link to the thread -- this way you can easily see what they've done in the past.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/295857-skipper-scooter-adventures-ideas-welcome.html*


----------



## ravenstag

Adorable


----------



## FaeryBee

*


ravenstag said:



Adorable 

Click to expand...

Thank you! *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Fun, and a bit Hair raising,as usual :scare: - does anyone notice that accelerating Elephant coming up behind them?!?  (I've seen that kind of encounter on YouTube before...:whatever

Other than that, a perfectly Splendid time was had by all. Wearing the Best helmets money can buy (Right, Deb?! ) the Budgie Boys set the perfect tone for this particular adventure, and THE quintessential Souvenir photo. hoto:*


----------

